# Oak Wilt



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

This is my oak tree in the front yard. It looks like oak wilt. Has anyone ever seen it and is there anything I can do about it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Are you sure it's oak wilt?

My Bradford Pear looks bad too because it started to leaf out and then we had a freeze so there are some black leaves on it but it came back. I would say just give it some time to fully warm up.

I'm no Arborist and I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night either so take my words with a grain of salt  If you are worried about it just get some one qualified to come look at it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm no help either, but if I had to guess it would be that your turf is trying to scare it away. Oak shade trees and bermuda aren't friends. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Does the discoloration start at the tips of the leaves and work inward?

Did a little reading and it sounds like a nasty condition if that's what is going on.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm no help either, but if I had to guess it would be that your turf is trying to scare it away. Oak shade trees and bermuda aren't friends. :lol:


Time for this!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not gonna lie, that video came to mind.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A lot of HOA's around here, mine included, requires a tree in the front yard. I don't know about AJ's situation, but I'm sure the HOA is thinking it will help beautify the streets in the long term, but sadly at the grass's expense.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> A lot of HOA's around here, mine included, requires a tree in the front yard. I don't know about AJ's situation, but I'm sure the HOA is thinking it will help beautify the streets in the long term, but sadly at the grass's expense.


Good point - definitely something to consider.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Does the discoloration start at the tips of the leaves and work inward?
> 
> Did a little reading and it sounds like a nasty condition if that's what is going on.


Thats EXACTLY what it looks like. Unfortunately it looks like there isnt a cure, even anti-fungal drenches wont fix it. It spreads like wildfire, and a bunch of trees down the road are showing signs.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

On the bright side it won't block very much sun with no leaves!


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

This is a leaf off my tree


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> A lot of HOA's around here, mine included, requires a tree in the front yard. I don't know about AJ's situation, but I'm sure the HOA is thinking it will help beautify the streets in the long term, but sadly at the grass's expense.


Ha, after you said that I went to check our guidelines and I think I am safe. Though, every other house may have a tree. I think I would have been getting my letter by now.


----------

